# Detroit CL listing. 9 mnths, liver color, male



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Just came across this on CL. Doesn't say anything about a rehoming fee.

Liver German Shepherd Needs Home




























I have a 9 Month old German Shepherd. He is brown (liver) in color, and yes he is 100% German Shepherd. This puppy is really active and full of energy. Extremely loving and friendly to his owners. Has all of his shots and vet paperwork. Due to work, and lack of time, I can not give him the attention that he deserves. I will only give him to a person/family who has the time and desire to take care and love him. This dog deserves a good home. Will give adopters all of the supplies that I currently have. E-Mail me if interested. Thank You.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'd like to know who the breeder is & if there is a first rights in the contract. Gorgeous pup!


----------



## carolinem (Dec 4, 2008)

the CL post for this boy has been flagged


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Earlier today I emailed for more information but haven't heard back yet.


----------

